# Life on other planets



## blhowes (Oct 5, 2008)

Just so this well-thought-out response in another thread doesn't get wasted:



staythecourse said:


> I believe the bottom line regarding Life on MArs or anywhere is this:
> 
> 1. If life exists it will never be in God's image. We are made in his image
> 2. If there is death on Mars it's because Adam sinned
> ...


Do you agree? Disagree?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2008)

Just fyi, there have been some other threads of interest on this question:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/intelligent-life-elswhere-7578/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/ultimate-purpose-space-shuttle-program-7993/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/did-spurgeon-believe-life-other-planets-26711/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/lectures-theology-john-dick-26006/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f34/vatican-says-aliens-could-exist-32785/


----------



## MOSES (Oct 5, 2008)

> 2. If there is death on Mars it's because Adam sinned
> 3. If there is life anywhere it is corrupted, intelligent or otherwise



This life, if intelligent or not, would be without original sin...it did not descend from Adam organically.
In which way would it be corrupted then being it would be without sin?

It could only be corrupted in the same manner as are the animals (which corruption is death and decay, but NOT sin)


----------



## TimV (Oct 5, 2008)

Vulcans live quite a long time, but they do age and die. BTW when sin came into the world, and if world is _kosmos_, why can't there be any T'Pols out there?


----------

